# HSU STF-3 Amp replacement



## silversteed (Mar 2, 2010)

My amp blew and I need a new one. The sub has an 11x11" cutout and I can't seem to find one that will fit.

Any suggestions?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I would try and see if HSU can get replacements. If not could you have the broken one repaired?


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

When I had that problem, I got a replacement from Hsu. They sent me a rebuild for a reasonable cost plus my old amp.


----------



## silversteed (Mar 2, 2010)

I will give HSU a try. Thanks


----------

